
Ask HN: Has anyone else noticed that Google talks on race are disliked so much? - tdevito
I just find it unusual because just about all Talks at Google videos have a high ratio of up votes&#x2F;down votes. Except for talks about race or social justice. You would assume that people who subscribe to this channel would be more open minded. Is there something about this subject that simply annoys Silicon Valley libertarians?
======
smt88
I don't think you should consider up votes or views to be equivalent to
agreement. Many people avoid videos that confirm or might change their
worldview.

If it confirms your worldview, it might be redundant and boring. If it might
change your worldview, it's going to be painful (if you think the video is
correct) or infuriating (if you think the video is incorrect).

